# Transfer Express Offers New Rhinestone Ready Transfer/Rhinestone Layout Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express makes it easy to combine custom transfers with stock rhinestone designs using its new Rhinestone Ready layouts. These predesigned templates feature an open area that is intended to be filled with a rhinestone stock transfer. 

Rhinestone transfers come in 3 ½ inches, 4 inches, and 5 inches; and you must match the rhinestone transfer with a predesigned layout that is intended for that size. A rhinestone transfer will not stick to the plastisol heat transfer itself. 

First, the screen printed transfer is heat pressed. Then the rhinestone transfer is positioned in the opening and heat sealed. 

When designing a combo, dealers can go to this link, Clip art, Rhinestone Placeholders, to grab the rhinestone placeholder they want for their order.

Layout designs include sports, skulls, cheer, hearts, heraldry cross, brides, and peace signs. You choose the layout and match the right size rhinestone transfer to be used with it. 

These combos will apply to cotton, polyester or blends. To see the latest selection of Rhinestone Ready layouts go to Rhinestone Ready.


STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the Web site at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

